

CoffeeComplete Plus – True autocompletions for CoffeeScript in SublimeText - justinmahar
https://github.com/justinmahar/SublimeCSAutocompletePlus

======
stephen
Ah, type hinting. Reminds me of Groovy, when people who use dynamic languages
realize that 95% of their method calls can be statically verified at compile
time anyway. And, huh, turns out Intellisense is nice. :-)

Running with my own tangent, IMO Groovy went about this backwards, where each
IDE grafted their own type inference on top of stock Groovy in their own
unique way, instead of just specing it as part of the language.

Granted, that was what they had to do, because it seems at the time Groovy's
committers were too proud to realize that their users actually did want static
typing. That seems to be changing with Groovy 2.0.

Anyway, sorry for the grumpy comment on your post. Auto completion is
wonderful and amazing, it's awesome to see people building IDE-ish features
like this in lightweight editors. I'm always psyched to see that.

------
btown
As a lightweight alternative, I've started using the All Autocomplete package
for SublimeText (installable through Package Control). It simply sets your
autocomplete to the union of all autocomplete terms from open tabs/views. So
if you already have, say, a module's source code (or a demo/test from a
module) open in the background, all those terms will be included. I'm such a
perfectionist that I could spend hours just setting up/annotating my source
code to autocomplete perfectly with CC+; it's better to have something that
Just Works (TM). Still, this is quite an accomplishment, and will certainly be
useful to many!

------
cburgmer
All the examples in the README point to the use around using this and new. I
try following the Crockford school and thus hardly use any of them. So I ask
myself whether this plugin is adding any benefit to me.

I probably cba to add [String] annotations.

------
jbrooksuk
This is awesome! Thank you so much. I write in CoffeeScript and then Codekit
takes care of it, as if Coffee isn't fast enough, now I have autocomplete for
it.

------
quarterto
Someone. Anyone. Write a LiveScript version. Please?

~~~
emillon
If you want "anyone" to do it, why don't you do it yourself? It's an
interesting and rewarding project and there are a lot of resources for this,
plus a similar project that already exists.

~~~
quarterto
In between my full-time (and then some) web dev job and studying for exams I
have almost no time for side projects.

